# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Libra Maritime

## esperos

Ήταν  γνωστή  περισσότερο  σαν  θυγατρική  εταιρεία  της  ΕΛΜΕΣ.

LIBRA0001.jpg
LIBRA0002.jpg

----------


## vinman

Tο υλικό σου είναι σπάνιο και ανεκτίμητο... :Wink: 
Με αυτό το φυλλάδιο μας γύρισες 28 χρόνια πίσω...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eεεεε! Ενας απο τους αγαπημενους μου Δουκες!!! Τhanks Linz!

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Esperos, ειλικρινά έπρεπε να κρατηθώ γερά για να μην πέσω από την καρέκλα ;-) 
Έσκισες!!!

Πάντα αναρωτιόμουν για τη σχέση μεταξύ ΕΛΜΕΣ και Libra. 
Θυμάμαι ένα φυλλάδιο, με τα πλοία της ΕΛΜΕΣ, της Libra, το Ιονίς και τα Άτλας 1 & 2! 

Ξέρει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω για την ιστορία της Libra;

----------


## Ellinis

Τα πλοία της Libra Maritime ταξίδεψαν σε κάποιες ενδιαφέρουσες γραμμές.

Πέρα της κλασσικής Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Πρίντεζι που έκανε το παλιό ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ,
είχαμε τη γραμμή Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Πρίντεζι που το 1981-82 την κάνουν τα ATLAS I και II και το 1983-85 τα ATLAS III & IV.

Το 1983 τα ATLAS I και II πέρνουν μετάθεση για Ηγουμενίτσα-Τεργέστη αλλά την επόμενη χρονία μεταφέρονται στη γραμμή Πειραιά-Σμύρνη, που νομίζω πως την είχε ανήξει το 1981 το NEPTUNIA.

Όπως φαίνεται και στο φυλλάδιο του έσπερου, το NEPTUNIA έκανε Ανκώνα-Πειραιά-Χάϊφα και αυτή πρέπει να ήταν η τελευταία προσπάθεια να ενωθεί ο Πειραιάς απ'ευθείας με την Ιταλία (με επιβατηγό). 

Η Libra θα κλείσει στα τέλη του 1985 και τα βαπόρια μετά από σύντομο παροπλισμό θα πουληθούν το 1987/88, εκτός των LYDIA και NEPTUNIA που μεταφέρθηκαν στην Ελμες.

Και μια λεπτομέρεια, τα πλοία της εταιρείας ταξίδευαν υπο την πλοιοκτησία της Compania Armadora de Sudamerica.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μια ερωτηση: Η Libra δεν ηταν των Γιαννουλατων, που ειχαν την ΕΛΜΕΣ? Πως εκλεισε λοιπον?

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως παραλίγο να κλείσει και η ΕλΜες στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80. Τότε κατασχέθηκαν τα AQUARIUS

----------


## Ellinis

Η ΕλΜες είχε προβλήματα στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80. Τότε είχε κάνει ένα άνοιγμα στην αγορά της κρουαζιέρας με τα AQUARIUS και ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ, αλλά τα γεγονότα του Achille Lauro δημιουργήσανε προβλήματα.
Τελικά τα δύο πλοία τα κατέσχεσαν τράπεζες και τα πουλήσανε.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Α... Τοσο καλα... Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες!

----------


## Appia_1978

Καιρός να δώσουμε νέα πνοή στο θέμα, τι λέτε;  :Wink: 

Τα δρομολόγια του 1982 και οι ερωτήσεις πληθαίνουν!

Libra_1 Kopie.jpg

Libra_2 Kopie.jpg

Libra_3 Kopie.jpg

Όπως βλέπετε, αναφέρονται σχεδόν όλα από τα Κεφαλλονιτικά ποντοπόρα πλοία :mrgreen:
Η ερώτησή μου βεβαίως είναι και πάλι, κατά πόσο σχετίζοταν οι εταρείες αυτές μεταξύ τους (ΕΛΜΕΣ, Libra, Στρίντζης, Επτανησιακή);

Και κάτι, για μένα τουλάχιστον παράξενο, για τους φίλους μας από το Αιγαίο, δρομολόγια του 1982

Libra_4 Kopie.jpg

Πρακτόρευε η Libra τα πλοία του Μηνιώτη;

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Marcus, I have these two unusual brochures of the above company that apparently operated an intensive ferry schedule in the Eastern Aegean Islands and Turkey, based in Chios.
From your previous post do you mean to say that this company was owned by Libra Maritime? or were they just their agents. Would like to know just out of interest as cannot make out the Greek text.
Thanks and regards, Henry.

scan0240.jpg

scan0241.jpgscan0242.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

This is Appia_1978's also question. I suspect that they Libra Deutschland was acting as agents for Miniotis in Germany.

----------


## Appia_1978

Yes, Ellinis is right, that was also my question  :Wink: 
I suspekt also, that they act as agents for Miniotis, as Ellinis is saying!

By the way, nice brochures!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

I had the opportunity to sail on the Poseidonia in 1972 from Patras to Brindisi. Beautiful ship, a bit run down as I remember, but with the old glory still intact.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

This is an interesting brochure featuring Neptunia being used as an educational ship. She was apparently very successful in this role.

The British market always operated educational cruises for schools on HML and most other Greek companies of the time. 

She was a beautiful traditional ferry and looked splendid in the Libra colours. Just look at that large swimming pool on the spacious fantail above the stern.......they certainly don't make them like that anymore!

Henry.

scan0441.jpg

scan0442.jpg

scan0443.jpg

----------

